# Weasel Box worked again



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I set a weasel box yesterday afternoon for a Red Squirrel just off my Deck in the back yard--I watch him approach many times but he'd only look in and not jump in so today I put a deer apple in also for bait. He's been robbing a few off the deck. Smart little Guy but this time he goofed up----------some pic's*------P.S. think I'll skin this one for the fun of it LOL


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice better get to skinning
P.s. your having way to much fun with those boxes I should have never showed them to you


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I've found a lil chunk of a granola bar is more then they can resist.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*POKEY JUST BEFORE SUPPER I WATCH HIM JUMP INTO THE BOX. He only wagged his tail a few times after he was snapped so it worked fine also been catching chippies , mice and a few shrews, all will be used for weasel and martin bait--Will be fun this winter with my Great Grand Son catching weasel and squirrels. Your right Pokey have 40 boxes now. that rat trap idea is a good one. Been looking up some of my old boxes I used before with the 1 1/2 victor long spring---Way Big but I caught lots of critters in them---best catch was 52 weasel can't remember how many Red Squirrels but was a bunch---sold the furs at a local Trappers Auction-----and my best longtails went for 12 bucks and the short tails were 5 bucks, Best Squirrels 2.50---Boy be nice if the fur Market was like that now.*

*Thanks Kiyote for the TIP----------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They're no good around any house. Kill 'em all.


----------

